
How to Make It as a Mediocre Software Developer - reikj4vic
https://mianlabs.com/2017/07/22/how-to-make-it-as-a-mediocre-software-developer/
======
amirouche
Except the part about spare time work, I find this advices toxic.

~~~
twobyfour
Pretty sure the article is sarcastic.

